# Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

Hallo Leute 

Nachdem ich mich einfach nicht für eine Angel entscheiden konnte, entschied ich mich mir meine Traumrute selbst zusammen zu schustern! :q Es wird nicht einfach - ich weiß, aber ich bin sowieso eine Vollblut-Bastlerin und mag die Herausforderung... was sowas betrifft 

Jetzt hab ich einen Blank gefunden, der ins Bugdet passt und wollte wissen, was ihr davon haltet^^ Soll für Barsch, Zander, Forelle und so sein... etwas mehr "allround"

Artikelbeschreibung:
"Wurfgewicht:  30 - 80g Für eine Spinnrute ist das min Gewicht ziemlich hoch, oder?
Gewicht:      170g Ziemlich schwer? Ist ja nur der Blank...
Länge: 2,75m
Überschubverbindung, 2 Teile
Kohlefaserblank IM7 in einer sehr guten Qualität!
        Durchmesser Handteil: 17,8mm | Durchmesser Spitze: 2,8mm

        Ein idealer Blank zum Spinn oder Allroundfischen.
        Der Blank ist lackiert, hat eine Spitzenaktion und eine wunderschöne Optik!"


Es ist leider kein Hersteller angegeben und wird von rutenbaushop24 verkauft (hoffe ich darf das schreiben?)

Was meint ihr? 43 Euro ausgeben für diesen (schönen |rotwerden) Blank oder weiter suchen?


Grüßelchen von der Justy (die in 7 Stunden angeln fährt mit einer "günstigen" Erstangel):vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Wenn die Spezi stimmt ist das ein Blank für das Fischen im Strom mit Gufi auf Zander oder Hecht oder eine schwere Hechtrute fürs Stillwasser. Das Gewicht ist enorm hoch!!!!


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, schließt dann Spinnern in See und so aus, gell? 
Zuerst dachte ich, 170g wäre ja gar nicht so viel... aber andere wiegen wohl nur um die 70-90 |bigeyes

Menno, will einfach nun nen tollen und nicht so teuren Blank haben mit einem gefächerten WG *schnüff*


----------



## Pikepauly (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Rutenbau ist ja immer auch eine Frage der Prioritäten und der Optik.
Ich könnte persönlich z. Bsp. eher mit einfachem Griffmaterial leben, wie zum Bsp. Duplon als mit nem schweren oder technisch veraltetem Blank.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Wie hoch ist den das Budget und wie soll es aufgeteilt werden.
Bei einem eher schmalen Budget gibt es auch fertige Bausätze beim Rutenbauer. CMW hat da einige.


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Duplon möchte ich auch verwenden für den Griff, weil ich es schöner finde und es sich auch besser anfühlt als Kork... Hab mir ja beides schon bei meinem Freund ansehen können |supergri

Mir ist schon das aussehen wichtig, aber vor allem dass der Blank bzw die fertige Rute auch mit schwereren Fällen klarkommt und robust ist - da dachte ich ein größeres Wurfgewicht könnte nicht schaden? |kopfkrat

Edit:
Also insgesamt wollte ich für die Angel ohne Rolle nicht mehr als... 90 Euro ausgeben >.<
Ist knapp, aber das gute am selbstbasteln ist halt auch, dass nicht alles gleichzeitig gekauft werden muss und ich vll noch mehr Geld ausgeben kann^^
Set wollte ich eher vermeiden, mag die Komponenten lieber selbst genau aussuchen


----------



## Pikepauly (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Das Wurfgewicht ist für ne schwere Hechtrute schon ok und mit Duplon wird das wohl auch nicht so schwer, aber eben unnötig schwer. Wenn verfügbar würde ich in der WG-Klasse einen 1 b Blank der Spin System 2 verwenden.
Kostet 89 Euro und ist absolut State of Art.

Und der nackte Blank wiegt 90 Gramm.


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

89 Euro... wird schon arg knapp mit Griff, Rollenhalter, Kleber und all dem, oder? >.<
Bin halt bald Studentin^^

Also für den Blank lege ich mal so 60 Euro fest, habe natürlich auch schon vieeeeeeel gegoogelt, aber an CWM stört mich zb dass bei vielen Blanks kein Bild dabei ist... letztendlich will ich auch wissen was ich denn da bestelle 

Danke für die Hilfe 
Ich weiß, das Geld, das Geld ist nunmal wichtig bei sowas *schnüff*


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

So, sorry für den Doppelpost 

Hab jetzt noch etwas gefunden, das vll passen würde, nur was heißt WG bis 60g? Hat der Blank kein Mindestwurfgewicht? Das wäre super 

http://www.rutenbau-maurhart.co.at/...Spin-AX090-275cm---WG-bis-60g---2-teilig.html

eine 45er Version gibt es auch, die wäre dann 100g schwer....

Und vom Geld her gehen die beiden gerade so....

Naja, werd mal ins Bett springen, gute Nacht


----------



## Breamhunter (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Moin,
schau doch mal bei Tackle 24 unter PacBay-Blanks. 
Das sind sehr schöne, günstige Blanks  
Dort mal anrufen und die Kollegen stellen dir einen maßgeschneiderten (günstigen) Satz zusammen. 
Habe ich bei meiner ersten selbstgebauten auch so gemacht. 
Als Ringe kann ich die SlimSic`s empfehlen. #6


----------



## derdiescher (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Moinsen,

ich bin zwar kein Rutenbau-Spezi aber wenn es, wie beschrieben auf Forelle und Barsch gehen soll, dann halte ich ein WG von 60g für zu hoch.
Auch ein Spin System 2 ist für meinen Geschmack nicht der richtige Blank.
Ich hab da die Befürchtung, dass die Ruten zu hart sind.
Bei mir sind die Forellengewässer auch meist mit Bäumen/Sträuchern umwachsen, so dass ich mit einer 2,70m nur Probleme hätte.

Ich zum Beispiel fische auf Barsch und Forelle eine Baitjigger Twitchbait mit ca. 17g WG und einer Länge von 1,80m an einer Curado 51e. Die macht aber richtig Spaß.

Ich hab ne Spin System 2 als FT vom Prof. Tinca aufgebaut. Ein Wahnsinns-Stöckchen.
Ich würd ihn einfach mal im Rutenbau-Fred anschreiben. Ahnung ist da auf jeden Fall vorhanden.

LG
derdiescher


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Huhu^^

@ Breamhunter:
Also bei Tackle24 hab ich schon geguckt, diese TAC-Rute ist doch eine Eigenmarke von denen, hab ich gehört? 
Die Pacbays finde ich auch gut, da sind zwei Blanks mit einem WG das ich gut finde (eine ist sogar 2,6m nur groß :vik, aber dafür sind sie ziemlich hart - ich hätte lieber medium, finde ich vom Handling angenehmer^^ Ich verfange mich häufig |rotwerden und da hab ich das Gefühl bei harten Angeln, dass ich sie gleich durchbreche  Wird nicht passieren, eher reißt die Schnur... ich weiß |supergri
Oder ist eine harte Rute bei meinen Zielfischen angebrachter?

Dann ist eine, die ist WG eig pefekt (5-50g) und auch medium, aber 3,20m groß... bei meinen 1,67 ist das etwas zu groß |rotwerden
Und den Rutenblank kürzen sollte man bestimmt auch nicht einfach so^^

@ derdiescher
Naja, es kann halt auch auf größeres gehen und ich möchte gern eine Art Allround-Rute haben... da ich ich als Anfängerin nicht 3 verschiedene Angeln für verschiedene Gewässer leisten kann... deswegen suche ich ein GW das weit gefächtert ist... dachte unter 60 heißt halt auch, dass 5 g geht, ist ja kein minimum angegeben 
Kleinere Ruten sind zwar super, aber unter 2,40 wollte ich eig nicht gehen... da ich sonst nicht so weit rauskomme mit meinem Spinner etc 

Danke für die Hilfe schonmal 

PS:  könnte man vll den Threadnamen umändern in "Rutenbau und blutjunge Anfängerin - Hilfe?!" oder so? xD

Ich weiß, dass es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau nicht gibt, aber dennoch versuche ich sie für mich zu finden |supergri


----------



## derdiescher (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Wie du schon sagst, wirst du die eierlegende Wollmilchsau nicht finden.  ;-)

Du solltest dir aber vorab überlegen, mit was du hauptsächlich fischen möchtest.
Professor Tinca kennt glaub alle Blanks und kann dir zumindest das Optimum nennen (mein persönliches Empfinden).

Bei dem WG von 60g dürfte aber eine Forelle keinen Spaß machen und die Gefahr des Ausschlitzens ist halt höher als bei einer "filigraneren" Rute.  ;-)

LG
derdiescher


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Leider! Aber nur eine Wollmilchsau würde mir auch grad so reichen |supergri

Okay, danke, dann werd ich ihn mal nerven und gucken was er meint #6

Da hast du auch wieder recht  Hab nur die Erfahrung gemacht, umso niedriger das WG umso schneller ist die Rute futsch, wenn doch mal ein großer Hecht dranknabbt, was ja bei Barschfang nicht sooo unwahrscheinlich ist.... und das wäre natürlich schade >.< Daher dachte ich, eine leichte Spitzenaktion und eine medium-Rute könnten das WG dann ausgleichen, weil die Rute dann allgemein sensibler ist, oder täusche ich mich da? 

Danke und LG zuück xD


----------



## derdiescher (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Ich würde das WG der Rute nicht mit dem "kaputt gehen" bei einem etwas größerem Fisch in Verbindung bringen.

Das liegt wohl eher am Angler selbst, seinem Drillverhalten und nicht zuletzt an einer Rolle mit guter Bremse.

An der von mir genutzten Twitchbait mit einem WG von ca. 17g sollen schon Hechte mit 70cm problemlos ausgedrillt worden sein.

Grad wenn du eine derartige Wollmilchsau möchtest, wurde ich am Blank nicht sparen.

Die Spin System 2 und 3 mögen auf den ersten Blick teuer erscheinen aber sie sind ihr Geld wert. Vom kleinen Barsch bis zum mittleren Waller sollen die keine Probleme bereiten (leider NOCH nicht meine eigenen Erfahrungen  ;-)  ).

Wenn du wirklich alles damit fischen willst, würde ich in nen guten Blank mit ca. 10-40g WG investieren. Das sollte (gefühlvolles Drillen vorausgesetzt) auch für nen Hecht genügen.

und nochmal LG

derdiescher


----------



## Franky D (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

hey cat wie du selbst sagst die wollmilchsau wirst du leider nicht finden du könntest dich aber in einem wg bereich bis ca 40-50gr orientieren da hast du noch gut luft nach unten und auch nach oben das nach oben ist auch nicht unbedingt das problem des blanks an sich du kannst auch ein 80er hecht mit einer 2-12gr rute ausdrillen aber das ist dann auch eine frage der bremseinstellung welche nicht zu vernachlässigen ist ;-)

eine lechte rute mit einer guten einstellung der rollenbremse bringt bei etwas großeren fischen richtig spaß und sorgt auch dafür das die rute nicht durchknackt ansonsten kann ich dir auch nur empfelen den prof mal anzuschreiben


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Och menno, meine Nachricht wurde nicht abgeschickt 

Also, ich dachte auch von einem WG von so 50g, hab ja auch eine von PacBay gesehen mit 5-50 und Medium Aktion, aber die ist leider einfach zu lang 

Ich hab nach der Krebsaktion echt Angst dass die Angel mal einen auf KNACK macht und dann bin ich traurig... Die Angel meines Freundes hat das beim Auswurf (mit leichtem Wobbler!) abgezogen - sein Blick war herrlich, aber mir soll sowas nicht passieren |supergri
Wenn ihr allerdings sagt, dass das WG nicht so aussagekräftig für die Robustheit ist, bin ich schonmal beruhigter ^^

Das Problem bei teureren Blanks ist einfach, dass ich dann woanders sparen müsste- und wie ihr schon gesagt habt ist die Rolle und deren Bremse auch sehr wichtig... |kopfkrat
Deswegen könnte ich mir die Spin system nicht wirklich leisten  Und suche nach Alternativen 

Danke an euch für die Hilfe, vll hat der Prof ja DEN Tipp


----------



## Pikepauly (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Ich habe das übersehen, vieleicht wurde es auch editiert. Also als Allround Spinne taugt die Spinn System 2 natürlich nicht. Ich würde mich dann wie schon oben gesagt zwischen 40 und 50 Gramm max. WG orientieren und Pac-Bay oder die TAC Blanks sind da bestimmt keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Kann sein dass es nicht abgeschickt wurde |rolleyes

Supi, danke für die Hilfe 
Kann man den Blank eig lackieren? #c


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Tja Empfehlungen sind immer so eine Sache und können bei anderen Vorlieben bzgl. Aktion/Schnelligkeit und Länge auch leicht nach hinten losgehen.|kopfkrat

Welche Köder/Ködergewichte willste denn bevorzugt mit der Rute bewältigen(oder hab ich es überlesen)?


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Hallo 

Ich möchte gern Spinner, Blinker und Wobbler nutzen - mittel und kleine... so dass es für nen ordentlichen Barsch, Zander etc reicht 
Ab und zu auch ein KöFi, aber nur nen kleinen, wenn nix anderes gebissen werden will  Hab ich, glaub ich, vergessen zu erwähnen |rotwerden
Wie schwer die sind, weiß ich nicht, aber das mittlere Gewicht mit Vorfach und so sind 40g? Hab da noch nicht so die Erfahrung... *schnüff*


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Da gibt es schon Unterschiede.:m
Tieftauchende Wobbler machen z.B. allerhand Druck(Spinner auch).

Ködergewichte oder Lieblingsmodelle, die vorrangig benutzt werden?


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Merkt man das, wenn die Angel beim einholen wackelt? Macht die Angel meiner Mutti bei dem einen Wobbler xD

Ich habe einen tieftauchenden Spinner, den ich sehr mag, ist aber ein kleiner... Name weißt ich leider nicht, wurd beim Angeln in Schweden gekauft 

Sonst nehm ich gern Wobbler, die diesen "Zappel"gang haben und ein wenig aussehen wie ein zieeemlich kranker Fisch und allgemein Köder die eher in der Mitte und an der Oberfläche laufen (angst vor Hängern am Boden #d)
Genaue Modelle kann ich dir aber nicht sagen >.< Will auch bald eigene Spinner basteln, Perlen von meinem Hobby hab ich hier genug :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Verstehe...nur ohne nähere Angaben, kann man nix empfehlen weil man nicht weiß wofür.#t

Hast du keinen gekauften Köder, der im mittleren angepeilten Wurfgewichtsspektrum liegt, den man kennt?|kopfkrat
Dann hilft nur Lieblingsköder nehmen, in einen Laden gehen und an verschiedenen Spinnruten probewedeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Noch eine Frage.
Warum willste dir selbst eine Rute bauen?
Es gibt doch für fast alles eine taugliche Rute zu kaufen.

Oder kennste schon fast alle und hast zu spezielle Wünsche?|kopfkrat


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Ich kenn mich damit leider so gut wie noch gar nicht aus #t
Also ich muss aber sowieso neue Köder kaufen, weil die alten den Nordseeurlaub nicht wirklich überstanden haben |rotwerden

Also, hab mal Bilder rausgesucht :g

Zum Spinnern nehme ich von der Art her sowas gern:
http://www.anglermeister.com/shop03/contents/media/spinner_rund_kupfer_schuppen.jpg
http://www.hobbys24.com/img/forelle...-angeln-angelkder-kunstkder-3cm_14225_500.jpg
(mein Lieblings sieht so ähnlich aus wie der obere)

Und Wobbler:
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fotogallery/albums/userpics/30906/lucky_craft.JPG
http://www.fischundfang.de/var/plai...-DE/Suche-Wobbler-MA-SU-Crank-60_lightbox.jpg

Ich hoffe das sind bessere Infos nun #t

Ich wollte halt eine Angel, die wirklich zu mir passt und meinen Anforderungen entspricht,... irgendwie finde ich sowas im "Fertigangel"-Segment nicht und da ich sowieso zu gern bastle und baue... mag ich mir "meine" Angel bauen 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*



LittleCat schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich damit leider so gut wie noch gar nicht aus #t



Ich empfehle dir dringend, erstmal Erfahrungen mit fertigen Ruten zu sammeln, und ich sag dir auch warum.

Momentan weißt du weder welche Köder du in Zukunft benutzen wirst, noch welche Rutenaktion du bevorzugst usw....

Es fehlt dir einfach noch die Erfahrung, die nötig ist, um *die passende Rute* für dich überhaupt zu definieren.

Sammel bitte(diese Saison?) erstmal jede Menge Erfahrungen mit allen möglichen Spinnködern(evtl. auch mit verschiedenen Ruten).
Dann weißt du bald, wie stark deine neue Rute sein soll und welche Länge und Aktion sie haben soll.
Sonst wird das in jedem Fall eine Enttäuschung und verschenktes Geld.
Für die gezeigten Köder kannste mal die günstige aber gute Pulse versuchen. Passt in den Budget:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...62_sid8bead03fee0d477510f35c78c037a9e4_x2.htm

Und am Jahresende sprechen wir dann nochmal über die andere Variante.#6


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Ich hab meinen Angelschein seit 2 1/2 Jahren und angel mit den Angeln meines Freundes 

Naja, ich möchte halt Spinnern, Blinkern, sowas, eher Oberfläche und Mittelebene... bisher hab ich nicht wirklich darauf geachtet, wie die Köder heißen oder so... wenn ich sie im Laden gesehen hab und sie gut aussehen, werden sie gekauft |kopfkrat Deswegen kenne ich mich nicht damit aus, wie die Köder jetzt genau heißen und so... 

Also ich hatte ja am Anfang schon geschrieben, dass ich lieber eine Spitzenaktion hätte, die Härte eher Medium und nicht länger als 2,7m also mit Ruten an sich weiß ich schon was ich möchte >.< Kenne mich nur mit Ködern nicht so genau aus, Spinner ist halt Spinner, als die mit kleinem Schwimmblatt...
Wenn ich mich da falsch ausgedrückt hab, tut es mir leid^^

Ich möchte nur endlich meine Angel haben... #t


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Vielleicht findste ja jemanden, der eine Empfehlung und die folgende Enttäuschung auf "seine Kappe" nimmt.

Rein theoretisch kannste ja mal den SS2 FT (45er oder 55er) bei CMW begrabbeln, falls du da vorbeikommst aber keinesfalls ungesehen bestellen!

Das ist ausdrücklich keine Empfehlung, sondern nur als Hinweis zu verstehen!


Viel Erfolg bei der Suche noch.
|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das Wurfgewicht ist für ne schwere Hechtrute schon ok und mit Duplon wird das wohl auch nicht so schwer, aber eben unnötig schwer. Wenn verfügbar würde ich in der WG-Klasse einen 1 b Blank der Spin System 2 verwenden.
> Kostet 89 Euro und ist absolut State of Art.
> 
> Und der nackte Blank wiegt 90 Gramm.





LittleCat schrieb:


> Leider! Aber nur eine Wollmilchsau würde mir auch grad so reichen |supergri



Wenn man der Wollmilchsau am nähesten kommen will *und* nicht soviel Geld ausgeben kann/will,
ist der SS2-85-Blank in 1b (und Prozent-Rabatt bei Anmeldung in einigen Spinnanglerforen) 
die beste und günstigste Möglichkeit, ein One-for-all Ding.
In der langen Version 9ft Version (resp. ist nur ca. 2,67m real) kann die wirklich sehr viel stemmen, 
und dabei auch noch recht kleine Köder (z.B. Mepps Aglia Gr.3) brauchbar werfen und führen.
Dabei ist das Material auch noch robust, für die Power eben leicht, und macht zudem richtig Spaß damit.
Sozusagen 100 Punkte, und etwas weniger für anderen "Stoff" auszugeben lohnt sich definitiv nicht.



LittleCat schrieb:


> Also insgesamt wollte ich für die Angel ohne Rolle nicht mehr als... 90 Euro ausgeben


Das ist zuwenig für eine gute Rute, und dann muss man nachher noch mehr ausgeben als vorher, weil man noch was braucht und mit der einen gar nicht genug geht. 

Dann kommt sowieso die Rutenbauerstausstattung dazu, die geht auch nochmal ins Geld. SIC oder Alconite Ringe dazu, Rollenhalter und Griffteile selbst wenn in Duplon, Kappen und Dingenskram, Garne, Bindelack, Werkzeuge, selbst einfache Bindebank usw. usw.

Wenn selberbauen, dann gleich richtig. 
Sonst kauf Dir lieber eine fertige Berkley 9ft -40g, damit geht auch viel, geht für weniger als 60 EUR. Dazu eine Ryobi Ecusima 4000 für ca. 35 EUR und das Universalgerät ist fertig. Da kann gut man an der Rolle sparen.
An der Selbstbaurute sollten aber gescheite höherwertige Ringe und eben ein guter Blank drin sein, sonst lohnt sich das ganze nicht, die Aktion ist von vorneherein daneben. Für eine einigemaßen taugliche Wollmichsau *MUSS* der Blank sehr gut sein, und der Regulärpreis bei der Standard SS2 liegt bei immerhin irgendwo 189 EUR.


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Wieso Enttäuschung? Ich weiß ja was ich will, warum sollte mein Unwissen in Sachen Kunstköder arten jetzt dazu führen, dass mich eine Rute enttäuschen würde? 

Hab ja auch schon öfter geangelt, halt auch mit Fertigangeln und da gefielen mir welche mit weitgefächertem WG halt besser 
Also es ist nicht so, dass ich mir jetzt einfach sage "Ich will ne Angel"... ich weiß auch was 

Danke natürlich für deine Hilfe, vll finde ich ja noch DIE Angel :m

Edit:
@Nordlichtangler:
Wo bekomme ich denn so einen 1b Blank? Bei CWM? ;-) 2,67m ist okay, mit sowas hab ich bisher auch geangelt^^
Muss mal gucken wie das mit dem Budget passt, aber die SS2 finden ja eig alle gut^^
Danke


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Da, und daneben ist der teure, aber der 1b reicht locker hin, die Mängel sind sehr klein:
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...gerate/Spinnruten--Blank-Spin-System-2-CS21B/

Hier kann man zudem nochmal was sparen:   Klick


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Puh... 99 Euro... Weißt du wie viel Rabatt man da bekommen kann?
Wie gesagt - bald Studentin -> wenig Geld #t Und ich brauch noch ne Rolle und Schnur und alles |kopfkrat

Edit: Also, mit Rabatt sind das ja immernoch 90 Euro... das sind einfach zu viel *schnief*
Aber danke danke für die Mühe 

Was spricht eigentlich gegen die TAC mit WG -45g? Letzendlich passt sie gerade in das Budget.... oder ist sie nicht so robust?^^

Achman, ich höre ja gern auf Tipps, aber die SS2 ist einfach zu teuer und jetzt erstmal eine Fertigangel kaufen die ich dann nicht lange benutzen werde ist auch nicht optimal :-(


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Die Sache ist zwar blöd mit dem Budget, aber anders geht es nicht:
Gibst Du zuviel Geld aus, ist es einiges rausgeschmissen.
Gibst Du zuwenig Geld aus, verlierst du alles (als sich erweisender Schrott).

Ich habe den SS2 Stecken 2mal selber, und schau mal wer so einen denn überhaupt wieder verkauft? 

Alternative für sehr wenig Geldausgabe wäre dies:
http://www.gerlinger.de/spinnruten/...iesone_902_spin_laenge_2_70m__wg__40_g/37672/
Da kannst Du selber die Ringe runternehmen sofern Du mit Geflechtschnur angelst (die SS304-Stahlringe taugen dafür nicht und deswegen gibt es die Ruten im Ausverkauf), und gescheite draufsetzen, das reicht eigentlich schon als Einstiegsprojekt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Du willst doch nicht wirklich die SS2 für 6 Gramm Köder empfehlen?|kopfkrat#t|bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Ne, nicht für solche speziell, aber bis herunter, das geht nämlich schon, viel besser als mit anderen schweren Ruten. Möglichst breitbandig war gefragt.

Man könnte aber auch wenigstens auf ein Ködergewicht versuchen zu optimieren. Letzlich muss man aber eine öfter mal zu starke Rute akzeptieren, wenn man eine große Breite Köder verwenden will. 

Die fertige Berkley mit etwas weniger Power und selber aufwerten erscheint mir allerdings noch passender für den Low-Budget-Einstieg.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ne, nicht für solche speziell, aber bis  herunter, das geht nämlich schon, viel besser als mit anderen schweren  Ruten. Möglichst breitbandig war gefragt.
> 
> Man könnte aber auch wenigstens auf ein Ködergewicht versuchen zu optimieren.



Japp aber dann eher auf leichtere. Siehe hier::m



LittleCat schrieb:


> Zum Spinnern nehme ich von der Art her sowas gern:
> http://www.anglermeister.com/shop03/contents/media/spinner_rund_kupfer_schuppen.jpg
> http://www.hobbys24.com/img/forelle...-angeln-angelkder-kunstkder-3cm_14225_500.jpg
> (mein Lieblings sieht so ähnlich aus wie der obere)
> ...



Dafür ist die normale SS2 wohl nix. Dass man damit auch leichte Köder irgendwie werfen kann, steht dabei außer Frage.


----------



## Breamhunter (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Wurden hier eigentlich schon die Bausätze genannt ?
Hier oder hier !

Recht günstig und für den Einstieg ganz brauchbar


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Das mit dem rausgeschmissenen Geld stimmt natürlich und auch mit der Qualität der SS2, aber woher das Geld nehmen für eine teurere Rute? Mein Vati gibt ja schon was dazu (zu Ostern) :q Aber so als Schülerin verdiene ich nix #c Ihr könnt mir allerdings gern Geld zugeben *scherz*

Das mit eine fertige Rute kaufen und dann abändern klingt allerdings auch ganz gut |kopfkrat Ja, ich würde mit geflochtener Schnur angeln 

Mir war vor einiger Zeit eine Rute aufgefallen, die ich eigentlich interessant fand... aber da waren die Ringe auch nicht so der Bringer...wäre die auch ganz gut? Ich mag Korkgriffe nicht so gern 
http://angelgeraete-bode.de/de/JC-TS-I-Spin-de-Luxe-270m-20-60g

Was wäre denn ein optimiertes Wurfgewicht? Also, ich würde auch mit größeren Ködern angeln (mit Ködern ähnlich der Bilder hab ich bisher geangelt), wie gesagt ich muss mir sowieso neue besorgen... ich möchte halt auf größere Barsche gehen, auf Zander und Hecht... und da werden ja nicht nur so kleine Köder ausgeworfen?

Bei Bausätzen find ich schade dass ich mir die Komponenten nicht selbst aussuchen kann ;-)

Danke an alle schonmal


----------



## Breamhunter (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*



LittleCat schrieb:


> Bei Bausätzen find ich schade dass ich mir die Komponenten nicht selbst aussuchen kann ;-)



Mal mit Herrn Weckesser telefonieren. Da läßt sich mit Sicherheit was machen


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Auch bei Extrawünschen so von Farbe her? |rotwerden 

Wär natürlich eine Idee, weil ich dann alles zusammenhätte und wüsste, dass das passt  Und das, was ich anders haben möchte kann ich auch dazubestellen, so teuer sind die Bausätze ja nicht....
Ich denk mal die Qualität passt auch, wenn das Set von ihm zusammengestellt wird? Die Preise sind ja wirklich super


----------



## Franky D (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

die qualität passt da aufjedenfall die bausätze die er zusammen stellt taugen aufjedenfall was. wegen farbe meinst du den blank? da siehts eher etwas schwer aus aber einfach mal bei ihm anrufen und beraten lassen dann sollte schon was passendes zusammen kommen auch mit duplon ;-) und wegen der farbe kannst ja pinkes garn für die ringbindungen nehmen  tut mir leid der musste sein ;-) aber das ist ja grade das schöne am selber bauen die flexibilität


----------



## LittleCat (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Genau und wegen der Flexibilität mag ich die Rute ja auch selbst bauen :q

Kein Problem, mit Pink liegst du gar nicht so falsch |rotwerden
Ich stelle mir einen grauen Blank (den hat er ja auch bestimmt...) mit lila-bordeux farbenem Bindegarn ganz schön vor, als Zierde noch silberfarbenen holografischen Garn, nur als schmale Streifen als Abschluss an den Bindungen  Ein wenig tussihaft aber hoffentlich dennoch edel  Bin halt ne Frau xD

Dann danke für den Tipp, werd da mal nachfragen was sich machen lässt


----------



## Franky D (22. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*



LittleCat schrieb:


> Genau und wegen der Flexibilität mag ich die Rute ja auch selbst bauen :q
> 
> Kein Problem, mit Pink liegst du gar nicht so falsch |rotwerden
> Ich stelle mir einen grauen Blank (den hat er ja auch bestimmt...) mit lila-bordeux farbenem Bindegarn ganz schön vor, als Zierde noch silberfarbenen holografischen Garn, nur als schmale Streifen als Abschluss an den Bindungen  Ein wenig tussihaft aber hoffentlich dennoch edel  Bin halt ne Frau xD
> ...


 

hehe hab ich mir fast schon gedacht ;-) ja das sieht bestimmt gut aus und grad fürn mädel was angelt wieso nicht


----------



## LittleCat (23. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Was meinst du denn mit sowieso nicht? |kopfkrat :q

Na und außerdem beißen dann die richtig großen Fische, weil sie denken dass ein Mädel immer reinpasst :q

So, dann werd ich mal nachfragen^^

Eine Frage noch, so zum informieren, warum findet man nie Schlangenringe auf Spinnruten? Sind doch auch zweistegig und schön leicht |kopfkrat sind ja eigentlich fürs Fliegenfischen nur ich wüsste gern wie inwieweit die sich von Slimsic unterscheiden?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Lila Bindung mit silberner Wicklung sieht doch gut aus(im Gegensatz zu rosa):


----------



## LittleCat (23. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Ui das sieht ja toll aus #6

Supi, danke^^ So ähnlich hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt, nur das lila etwas rottöniger


----------



## Franky D (23. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

ich wieso nicht und nicht sowieso geschrieben ;-)


----------



## LittleCat (24. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Uuuuuups... Sorry mein Fehler |rotwerden

Zu diesen Schlangenringen hat keine 'ne Ahnung? |kopfkrat

Grüßelchen xD


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Schlangenringe sind doch bloß verchromter Draht.
Chrom ist mit 8,5 Mohs weicher und damit weniger widerstandsfähig gegenüber Reibung(z.B. durch geflochtene Schnüre) als Siliciumcarbid (SIC-Einlage) mit 9,6 Mohs. 
Außerdem verbiegen die dünnen Drahtringe viel leichter als stabile Ringrahmen, was wiederum Einfluss auf die Haltbarkeit und damit Praxistauglichkeit hat.
|wavey:


----------



## LittleCat (24. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Aber weil sie leichter sind, werden sie beim Fliegenfischen verwendet?

Supi, danke danke für die Aufklärung  Dann ist es natürlich verständlich, warum eher Sic Ringe verwendet werden... denn robust müssen sie ja sein, grad für ne geflochtene


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*



LittleCat schrieb:


> Aber weil sie leichter sind, werden sie beim Fliegenfischen verwendet?




Japp.
Fliegenruten sind sehr filigran und schwere Ringe würden die Aktion zerstören. Das machen sie bei allen Ruten aber andere sind weniger empfindlich und wie schon gesagt muss das Paket praxistauglich sein.:m


----------



## angler1996 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

die gibts dann auch in vielleicht passenden Farben:
http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Other-Guides

Gruß A.


----------



## LittleCat (24. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Achso^^ Und von den schwereren Ringen sind die Sic am leichtesten, richtig?  

Danke 996, aber ich find Metallfarbene Ringe mit multifarbigen Einsätzen etwas schöner, leider fand ich die nur bei Paybac, sind aber keine Sic #c

Hab übrigens bei Bartsch einen interessanten Blank gefunden und bei CMW, einen aus Carbon-Eglas gemisch... möchte dann nach einem Set fragen das auf den Blank aufbaut xD
Welchen von beiden fändet ihr besser?

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...te/Spinnruten-Blank-Forecast-RX6E-Glas-B-RDR/
(gleich den obersten)
http://www.rutenbau.eu/shop/spinnblank-1040-p-521.html?cPath=21_25_109

Nur dieses E-Glas gemisch macht mich skeptisch....


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*



LittleCat schrieb:


> Achso^^ Und von den schwereren Ringen sind die Sic am leichtesten, richtig?



Ich glaube die Ringe mit Stainless Steel Einlage(à la PacBay Minima) sind marginal leichter, machen dafür aber ganz schön Krach mit rauhen(Geflecht-)Schnüren.

Übliche Einlagen aus SIC, Alconite, Aluoxid, Hardloy und Zirkonium würde ich deshalb vorziehen.#6


----------



## LittleCat (24. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Okay, supi, danke 
SIC wird dann wohl auch meine Wahl sein - mal sehen was ich da noch so finde :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Nun ja, Glas- und Kohlefaser-Mischblanks sind halt nicht gerade sehr modern. Relativ schwer, in der Aktion sehr biegefreudig und "langsam", eigentlich vollkommene Gegensätze zu den derzeit beliebten Stecken mit ex-fast Spitzenaktion und einem brettigen Rückgrad.

Das MUSS NICHT schlecht sein, nur mögen muss man sowas.


----------



## LittleCat (24. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Ah, okay, also würde die wohl ausfallen... ich mag eine schnelle Spitzenaktion auch lieber, als wenn sich die ganze Rute verbiegt  Und als Spinnrute wird ein höheres Gewicht bestimmt schnell anstrengend...
Danke für die Aufklärung^^


----------



## LittleCat (25. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Hallo Leute, ich hab Neuigkeiten!

Also, ob ich mich jetzt freuen soll oder etwas enntäuscht, weiß ich nicht so genau :q

Mein Vati hat mir heute eine Fertigangel mir Rolle mitgebracht! Also etwas enttäuscht weil es mit dem Selbstbasteln doch nix wird 

Aber natürlich bin ich happy, weil ich eine Angel bekommen habe ohne dass ich was dazulegen muss :q
Ist eine Carb-o-star XT mit 10-40 g WG (wurde mir hier schon im Forum empfohlen...) und als Rolle eine Browning ambition RD 340 geworden... noch nie von dieser Marke gehört! Mein Vati hat sich wohl beim Laden beraten lassen und ich hoffe einfach mal dass das so passt....

Aber wenn ich das Geld hab um mir eine SS2 zu besorgen, werd ich sicherlich nochmal auf diesen Thread eingehen! 

Schade drum dass ich jetzt noch nicht bauen kann aber Danke Danke Danke für eure Hilfe:vik:

Eure Justy :g


----------



## Bobster (25. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Och manno Justy,

'hatte hier soviel Spaß beim mitlesen :q


----------



## LittleCat (25. April 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute Kohlefaser Blank IM7*

Ui, bin ich so unterhaltsam? Nehm ich mal als Kompliment und wenn ich meine Fischchen dann präsentier, hab ich meinen Spaß *scherz* :q 

Naja, irgendwie schade, hab mich schon so aufs Bauen gefreut... aber das kommt auch, später... xD

Dann kannst du mir ja auch gleich mal helfen und nicht nur lesen :q Weil ich eine Frage habe und dafür nicht gleich einen neuen Thread aufmachen wollte: Wir haben hier in MV ja die Stepenitz, mit einer Schleuse vom Rehmsee... dh höhere Fließgeschwindigkeit, das Flüsschen (mit Steinigem Grund) ist so 3 Meter breit aber ziemlich veralgtes Wasser, könnte ich da auf BaFo gehen und womit? Die mögen doch lieber klares Wasser... Noch verwirrender: Im Gewässer verzeichnis des Vereines steht Meerforelle.... Zieht die hier beim Laichen lang? Muss ja dann aufpassen, da höchstwahrscheinlich geschützt^^


----------

